# Trench drain install



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Installed two 150' trench drains 3" BFF. Turned out great


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats badassss work there. Looks like it was a lot of fun to put in. 

Also who ever dug that trench is an artist.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

What brand of drain is that? Did you do the rebar work? 

Nice looking job!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Where did you trap it?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Must be going into some type of oil interceptor


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No I didn't do the rebar. Our operator dug the ditch !! And the brand is werid Like josem. Il find out the brand for sure!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Must be going into some type of oil interceptor


Yes. No trap. It's goin into an oil interceptor !!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

In see you got a double wye on the horizontal.... is that to code were you are from because here it would not pass..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> In see you got a double wye on the horizontal.... is that to code were you are from because here it would not pass..


Yes it's code. You have to lay it on a horizontal !!! How else can you install a double wye!! You can't put it vertical!! You would have to use a San cross !!!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice work! Looks great.


Double wye here is fine vertical so long as you're not venting with it - just dumping in a continuing stack.

We aren't allowed a double wye on the flat though - i guess technically you can't have proper grade on it both ways if you want to be picky.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> ...technically you can't have proper grade on it both ways if you want to be picky.


The double wyes we stock at our shop (charlotte?) have a defined top and bottom, proper grade is built into the fitting. You just have to put a level on both sides to be sure you have evenly split the difference.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

That work is beautiful!

I recently finished some trench drains at an airport myself.

We had a different idea, they poured the concrete but left out a section for where our trench drain went, gave us a few feet on other side, then we knew exactly where concrete was, and if we were going straight.

I couldn't imagine doing it the way you did, must of been so much work! so much re-bar too! looks great!!!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Schedule40 said:


> The double wyes we stock at our shop (charlotte?) have a defined top and bottom, proper grade is built into the fitting. You just have to put a level on both sides to be sure you have evenly split the difference.



Very cool. Not a fitting I've seen.

Good to know it's available.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats some good looking work

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Fantastic work, really something to be proud of. Great job


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> That work is beautiful!
> 
> I recently finished some trench drains at an airport myself.
> 
> ...


There's no rebar in the pad. It got fiber in the Crete so they require it to be a monolithic pour!!! Iv done one before on an existing building and yes it was very easy that way !!! I shot my grade on the first section of trench then just set all the others level and would check grade every 20' or so !!! It worked well!!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nice work man!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it's code. You have to lay it on a horizontal !!! How else can you install a double wye!! You can't put it vertical!! You would have to use a San cross !!!


a fixture fitting is what I believe is what a lot of inspectors would make you use. Just depends on what city your in .


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Be glad you didn't put that trench drain in Austin Texas you would have water tested all of it. by the way great looking work.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

We encase all of our trench drains in concrete ourselves. They will surely float it, knock it crooked etc. Looks great BTW protect it........:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> a fixture fitting is what I believe is what a lot of inspectors would make you use. Just depends on what city your in .


What's a fixture fitting?? A San tee??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a fixture fitting?? A San tee??


Cross breed child of a double santee and a double combo. Half way between the two I believe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> a fixture fitting is what I believe is what a lot of inspectors would make you use. Just depends on what city your in .


What's a fixture fitting?? A San tee??


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

A fixture fitting is basically a double wye that a sewer machine can't go straight through from 1 side to the other side. It will force the sewer cable to follow the flow. They are requiring it on all back to back fixtures and some inspectors are requiring it instead of a double combo just depends on where your at.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks Good! Comment on the double y It didnt occur to me about the y laying flat would either be flat or if one side had fall the other would have backfall. So I guess it could be an issue with inspector, news to me that double ys have a top and bottom for horizontal usage . As for installing on a vertical that would be fine just cant be used for venting. I would have used 2 y's of proper size 4x4x2 most likely but not knocking your installation.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A double y with pitch on either side?????

That's also news to me. Never heard of one or seen one.... Like to see a picture of that

Laying a double y on the flat (horizontal) is a big no no here. 

Like one guy said. How can you have pitch on either side. 

Vertical install only here.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The double wye was layed level so nether side has fall!! But it will work great and it already passed inspection !!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The double wye was layed level so nether side has fall!! But it will work great and it already passed inspection !!


 This is all true. I think its nit picking about the fall, and great that it passed inspection. But... As dumb as so many inspectors are I dont think one inspector passing it off means its legal. After thinking this over ( I never use double y's anyway) I would not design it that way just to be safe. Anyone been called on flat double ys ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

playme1979 said:


> A fixture fitting is basically a double wye that a sewer machine can't go straight through from 1 side to the other side. It will force the sewer cable to follow the flow. They are requiring it on all back to back fixtures and some inspectors are requiring it instead of a double combo just depends on where your at.


Yes but that would be used horizontal to vertical....


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yes but that would be used horizontal to vertical....


tell that to a inspector in kerrville ,tx . He made us use it on a horizontal run instead of a double combo . It was my understanding it was for vertical fixture stacking only but it was easier to do what he wanted instead of arguing with him about it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

jeffreyplumber said:


> This is all true. I think its nit picking about the fall, and great that it passed inspection. But... As dumb as so many inspectors are I dont think one inspector passing it off means its legal. After thinking this over ( I never use double y's anyway) I would not design it that way just to be safe. Anyone been called on flat double ys ?


Double wye installed flat meets code here!! It even has it on the schematic !! I like them !! Less digging and they work fine !!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Off topic note regarding fall on double wyes. They do not have a top or bottom, they are made flat. Picture this.........if you install with fall on the main run the branches will have fall too. Go ahead put your level on it, 1/4 bubble, 1/2 bubble, full bubble? See how the branches rise right along with the run? Perfectly legal here on the horizontal. :thumbup: Kinda like saying they make flat pipe. hehe......... Raise one end higher than the other and you have pipe with fall.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

I disagree.
Fitting leveled in vise, wye branches showing fall on both sides, when fitting is flipped over levels show back fall on both branches.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Schedule40 said:


> View attachment 13722
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> Fitting leveled in vise, wye branches showing fall on both sides, when fitting is flipped over levels show back fall on both branches.


Where do you get those levels? I need one or two myself. JK. :laughing: Good to know.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Slab is poured !!! We had to pull the drains apart and out of ditch cuz it rained and the mud had to be dug out. What a pain in the as!! But we got it all back together and they poured started at 130am Thursday ! Had about half poured by sunrise!! What a long day!!!! The drains worked out great !!!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Man that sucks. We always encase ours in concrete ourselves and leave the top 8 inches for the flatwork crew. This insures it doesn't get f'ed up by mother nature or others. Hope you somehow got an extra to redo.

On closer inspection are your drains poured integral with a grade beam/footing of sorts? In that case we would not pour.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes. There's a 2 1/2 ft beam under them !! And yes we got paid to remove and reinstall the drains!! I was rite there in the way the whole time they poured!! Just waiting for them to mess up. But they dud great !! They where out of Dallas and def knew what they where doin !!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## court (Dec 14, 2011)

Very, very nice work! I make my guys pour a concrete pad in the ditch the day it is dug if it is a long run. The next day we snap lines in the pad and drill drop in into the concrete and use all thred rod to set and level the drains. Once set we come back and concrete just where the joints are. Your runs are close to perfect everytime.


----------



## plumbfire (Feb 2, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> Nice work! Looks great.
> 
> 
> Double wye here is fine vertical so long as you're not venting with it - just dumping in a continuing stack.
> ...


How do you dual vent then? We can use double wyes here in Ontario. Just need to use ftg 45's. Classic dual vent. Agree with not using it on the building drain.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

A few year back I installed 355` of Zurn troth drain around an olympic sized swimming pool at a YMCA it was in the 90`s as we where installing it. They where suposed to pour concrete the next day but is rained.Then it had got down in the 40`s and it had twisted like a pretzel and we had to reset it all over just before the concrete was going to be poured. I hate doing things twice rrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I must say that i think it looks amazing. I would also possiabley use that tee in that fashion.(horizontial), but i have had an inspector pick at me for using large than necessary branch sized fittings, where i see the one branch serving one 2" pipe should be served by a 2" fitting not a 3 inch with a 2x3 coupling, mainly because all pipe that is installed should be able to be cleaned with an appropiate size snake, and in that cast unless there was a clean out installed you can not clean that small section properly. As well i see a 3"long turn boston with a 2" bushing, some inspecrtor dont like bushing so i dont use them, and also the same rule applies here. After applying all that i think most time you end up having to install the branch lines sepratly because that would be a strange sized fitting, 

But i must sat that is an amazing job and the things we do are just different and that is a nice large job and i must say you definalty do amazing work.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

Great looking work there.

When you lay a cross wye down with with proper grade, each of the ST45's are rolled upward slightly to match the grade of both incoming lines, so therefore, no portion of the wye combo is level or back-pitched.

Makes me happy to see workmanship like that.

As my grandfather used to say...

You have to become good before you become fast, otherwise, your just half-fast.

Be well,

Rich


----------

